# Schmiedekunst



## Tass (15. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen

dann möchte ich gleich mal den anfang machen in dem schönnen neuen forum

und zwar würde ich gerne wissen woher ich diese seiten des schmiedelehrwerks bekomme die man ab stufe 4 ja benötigt um das schmieden weiter zu leveln


gruss und dank

tasse


----------



## diablo1988 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich vermute die droppen irgen wo ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

die droppen ab nightmare/alptraum


----------



## slook (23. Mai 2012)

und wann/wo droppen rezepte für den schmied?


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Ab Hell/Inferno droppen die, du kannst auch schon vorher einen in Normal/Nightmare bekommen aber der dient nur für das Secret Level.


----------



## Flachtyp (6. Juni 2012)

Also geht es nur mir so, oder ist der Schmied im Moment relativ sinnlos ? Ich meine "sinnlos" weil vieeeel zu teuer. Ich habe bei ihm im low-lvl-Bereich öfters mal gelbe Sachen gecraftet und meistens nur crap erhalten. Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn alle stats random sind. Jetzt fehlen meinem Schmied nur noch 25 k und 10 Bücher und er ist lvl 10 und ich bereue es ehrlich gesagt daß ich da so viel Gold reingesteckt habe. Die items die er dann kann sind in der Herstellung dann sehr teuer und haben ja auch nur random-stats. Da bin ich doch mit dem AH sehr viel besser drann, oder ?


----------



## Smirgul (6. Juni 2012)

Ja bist du. Schmied ist derzeit recht sinnfrei..


----------



## Valharis (6. Juni 2012)

also ich habe meinen Schmied auch auf lvl 10 gepusht und finde es nicht sooo sinnfrei

für jemanden der nur einen char spielt lohnt es auf keinen Fall.

Ich dagegen spiel alle Klassen und versuche sie auch auf lvl 60 zu bringen und somit bekomme ich bei der herstellung von lvl 60 Items immer was gutes raus.

Ansonsten kann man lieber an guten Stellen im Infernomodus sich den Nephalem-buff holen und dann farmen.


----------



## BasiGorgo (6. Juni 2012)

das einzige wieso man den schmied leveln sollte sind die rezepte 
keine ahnung wie gut die sind aber hab heute zB n gelbes schild gefunden bzw den plan dafür
allerdings ist es wahr dass der schmied zu teuer und aufwendig für seine leistung ist


----------



## Theopa (8. Juni 2012)

Nun ja, kommt immer drauf an. 
Wenn man an ein +6 Stats Rezept kommt wird es durchaus sinnvoller, +5 können auch ganz nett sein.
So kostet die Herstellung von +5er Schultern (Erhabenes Edelpallium) gerade einmal 68k, 20 Essenzen, 4 Tränen und 6 Bücher. Wenn man dann mal 10 herstellt ist die Chance auf ein gutes Item doch durchaus ganz ordentlich. Und mal ehrlich, für 680k (Wenn man Mats einkaufen muss sagen wir eben mal 800k) bekommt man nichtmal ansatzweise ein angemessenes 62er Item. 

Mit der Masse wird es sinnvoll, da damit der Faktor Glück abgeschwächt wird. Ich habe etwa 20 +4er Schultern hergestellt und damit trotz wirklich sehr bescheidenen Ergebnissen insgesamt nur etwa 100k Verlust gemacht. Wenn auch nur ein einziges davon gut gewesen wäre, hätte ich ordentlich Gewinn eingefahren.


----------



## Trafalgalore (14. Juni 2012)

Also ich lvl den schmied auch,allerdings hauptsächlich für meine Twinks.Da man sich ja nicht immer auf MF verlassen kann 
Und da ich mittlerweile akt2 Hölle bin is es auch kein problem für mich mal eben schnell "zurück zu gehen und low lvl mats zu farmen".Es lohnt sich halt nur wenn man auch mehrere chars spielen will.
Zu den Rezepten kann leider noch nichts sagen, ganz soweit bin ich noch nicht^^


----------

